# Do IBEW classes only start in the fall?



## DansElectric (Sep 29, 2019)

Hello all. I'm in a bit of a predicament. I am still in the military and my enlistment doesn't end until December. I wanted to apply to work at the local IBEW in my home town, but I won't be back in my home town until December, and I'm at a military base really far away. They only allow people to apply in person, not online. And the training director told me that classes already started for this fall. Is that how most IBEW chapters work? They only start classes every fall, and if you miss that time window, you have to wait until the next year?


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

I can't say for sure but most do. They used tie in to start dates of some collages and schools.
Do not give up on this goal, the trade needs good men. It may take a few tries to get in to an apprenticeship. In the mean time try to get a job in the electrical field doing anything.
Go door to door and tell them you will do anything for on job experience.
Good luck
Cowboy


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

DansElectric said:


> Hello all. I'm in a bit of a predicament. I am still in the military and my enlistment doesn't end until December. I wanted to apply to work at the local IBEW in my home town, but I won't be back in my home town until December, and I'm at a military base really far away. They only allow people to apply in person, not online. And the training director told me that classes already started for this fall. Is that how most IBEW chapters work? They only start classes every fall, and if you miss that time window, you have to wait until the next year?


I know it’s an old thread, but saw you were active today.

If your still searching look at USAJOB.gov

Let your military time count. Search all agencies for a local zip code. 
Apply apply apply for everything that looks good. 
The feds have few apprentice jobs, but we just call them electricians Or electrician helper with a lower pay grade. It can be hard to get in, but keep plugging at it.


----------



## u2slow (Jan 2, 2014)

At my local (IBEW 213; early/mid 2000's) you got accepted and indentured as an apprentice as soon as they place you on a job. Apprenticeship training comes later... after 6-18 months work, as classes become available.

My school sessions took place in the fall, and January. This was at a vocational school - per direction of my local - because they didn't have their own training in place yet.


----------



## DansElectric (Sep 29, 2019)

I just wanted to say thank you for your advice. I also called the local chapter again and found out that I can start working before the actual classes start, depending on if they need apprentices then. So there is still hope. And I will check USAJobs.gov also. 



Hopefully, my ten years of experience as a communications journeyman will help out. And I like the idea of joining a union. I'll be going from one brotherhood to another. I liked the camaraderie I got in the military.


----------

